#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Собираюсь Посетить Израиль Что Посоветуете?

## Нар

Здравствуйте!

Собираюсь посетить Израиль на недельку. Понимаю, что в почете иудаизм, христианство и ислам, но все-таки есть ли буддийские храмы?
Что может посетить тхеравардин?

----------

Bob (10.06.2013), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), Маркион (10.06.2013), Топпер- (10.06.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

В Израиле должен быть тхеравадинский Дхарма-центр/группа монаха Пфра Офера. Обаятельный, умный монах.Вот вроде бы его сайт   http://www.metta.org.il/

----------

Bob (10.06.2013), Маркион (10.06.2013), Наталья (11.06.2013), Топпер- (10.06.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Випассана Гоенки
http://courses.dhamma.org/en/schedules/noncenter/il

P.S. А вообще, с буддизмом в Израиле...туго. Иногда, конечно, заезжают учителя, есть небольшие группки учеников...но...с Россией не сравнить.

----------

Топпер- (10.06.2013)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> P.S. А вообще, с буддизмом в Израиле...туго. Иногда, конечно, заезжают учителя, есть небольшие группки учеников...но...с Россией не сравнить.


Позвольте не согласиться.
Все тут с буддизмом в порядке. Страна маленькая, все в пределах пару-часовой доступности. Учителя приезжают. Представители всех направлений присутствуют. Если в пропорциональном соотношении на кол-во населения сравнивать, да еще с учетом того, что это исторически не буддийский регион (и вообще как целевая аудитория для прозелетической деятельности бесперспективен), может оказаться, что и получше чем в России.  И не забывайте, что у среднестатистического израильтянина есть возможность посещать более отдаленные места для практики в отличии от многих Россиян. Крупных центров конечно нет, но зато есть целый буддийский кибуц и гоенковцы на зависть остальным воздвигают нечто грандиозное ,исключительно на голом энтузиазме. 
На випассану кстати очереди и записываться надо весьма заранее. Да и жалко в данном контексте на него все время тратить.






> Здравствуйте!
> Собираюсь посетить Израиль на недельку. Понимаю, что в почете иудаизм, христианство и ислам, но все-таки есть ли буддийские храмы?
> Что может посетить тхеравардин?


Не поймите меня превратно, но в Израиле есть столько всего посмотреть, что тратить время на посещение дхарма-центра я бы не стал.
Солнце, море, люди, природа, история, архитектура, хумус :Smilie:  
Лично я бы потратил день, на посещение Петры в соседней Иордании, сходил бы в трек на Голанах или на плато Сдом возле мертвого моря,
Поплавал бы с аквалангом в Эйлате, погулял бы по улочкам старого Акко, Иерусалима и Яфо
А чтобы проникнуться первой благородной истинной, можно посетить музей Яд ва-Шем.

----------

Alex (10.06.2013), Bob (10.06.2013), Hang Gahm (14.06.2013), Нар (12.06.2013), Наталья (11.06.2013), Топпер- (10.06.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

За полтора года, что я прожила в Израиле туда не приехал НИ ОДИН учитель. А в Москву они приезжали постоянно, не успевала отчеты от друзей просматривать. В израильской ДО к приезду обычного инструктора год готовятся и ждут как манну небесную. Так что согласна со второй частью вашего поста.

----------

Топпер- (10.06.2013)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> За полтора года, что я прожила в Израиле туда не приехал НИ ОДИН учитель. А в Москву они приезжали постоянно, не успевала отчеты от друзей просматривать.


Я так предполагаю вы только о ДО общине говорите? 
Потому как тхеравадинские, чаньские и тибетские учителя(и не только из категории обычных инструкторов)- посещали. Не столь часто конечно как в России, но в достаточном для нужд страждущих объеме. Я не собираюсь тут местным общинам дифирамбы петь, но и принижать излишне тоже думаю не стоит. Есть тут весьма достойные практикующие.

----------

Alex (10.06.2013), Bob (10.06.2013), Топпер- (10.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> И не забывайте, что у среднестатистического израильтянина есть возможность посещать более отдаленные места для практики в отличии от многих Россиян. [/URL].


Вот так новость. А что мешает мне, "среднестатической" посещать любые места? Моим знакомым?

----------

Аньезка (10.06.2013)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Вот так новость. А что мешает мне, "среднестатической" посещать любые места? Моим знакомым?


Вы с Москвы? Тогда лично вам- пробки :Smilie:

----------


## Эделизи

> Вы с Москвы? Тогда лично вам- пробки


С пробками не знакома. Велик, метро днем, аэроэкспресс в аэропорт, электричка на дачу (утренняя, дневная).
Большинство знакомых из сибири, не очень большой город. Весь мир объездили, в отличии от меня  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (10.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Позвольте не согласиться.
> Все тут с буддизмом в порядке. Страна маленькая, все в пределах пару-часовой доступности. Учителя приезжают. Представители всех направлений присутствуют. Если в пропорциональном соотношении на кол-во населения сравнивать, да еще с учетом того, что это исторически не буддийский регион (и вообще как целевая аудитория для прозелетической деятельности бесперспективен), может оказаться, что и получше чем в России.  И не забывайте, что у среднестатистического израильтянина есть возможность посещать более отдаленные места для практики в отличии от многих Россиян. Крупных центров конечно нет, но зато есть целый буддийский кибуц и гоенковцы на зависть остальным воздвигают нечто грандиозное ,исключительно на голом энтузиазме. 
> На випассану кстати очереди и записываться надо весьма заранее. Да и жалко в данном контексте на него все время тратить.
> .


Кхм, может мы в какой то "нерыбный год" попали, но косяков явно не наблюдалось. Аня говорила *не только* про ДО.

Гоенковцы *везде* работают по такой схеме, на голом энтузиазме. Такова особенность развития их системы, на которой постоянно настаивает Гоенка. Да, по меркам Израиля грандиозно, но достаточно посмотреть на другие места, так вполне нормально оказывается. На Випассану, кстати, везде заранее записываются.

Сравнивать РФ и Израиль по количеству посещений будиийскими наставниками и монахами просто смешно (с такими далеко идущими выводами). Это показывает, что человек явно не в курсе того, кто и в каких количествах приезжает в РФ. Хотя да... Тут редкие заезды драгоценных наставников помнят долго. "Как вчера былО..."

Про израильтян, которые могут, и россиян, которые не могут... Даже комментировать не буду.

----------

Аньезка (10.06.2013)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> С пробками не знакома. Велик, метро днем, аэроэкспресс в аэропорт, электричка на дачу (утренняя, дневная).
> Большинство знакомых из сибири, не очень большой город. Весь мир объездили, в отличии от меня


Я сам из Сибири в прошлом. Хакасия, Заполярный круг, Красноярск. Круг знакомых весьма обширен. Из них некоторые выезжали в Турцию, Египет, Таиланд. И это для людей событие.
Для израильтянина же выезд зарубеж обыденность, а наличие израильского паспорта еще и безвизовый въезд в гораздо большее кол-во стран. Огормадный процент молодежи после армии едут в трип на полгода-год в Азию, Южную Америку, НЗ-Австралию. Тут это в порядке вещей. Российские дембеля к сожалению подобным похвастать не могут.
Я не утверждаю, что россияне не ездят за рубеж, но простому россиянину реализовать подобное гораздо сложнее. Причин тут масса. И заработки скромнее и посольства более удалены и с английским не все в ладах. Но ездить конечно ездят, просто опять-же не так массово.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.06.2013), Эделизи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Кхм, может мы в какой то "нерыбный год" попали, но косяков явно не наблюдалось. Аня говорила *не только* про ДО.


Вы же в 2011 в Израиле проживали?
Парой постов ниже висит обьявление об очередном посещении Гарчена Ринпоче за 2011.
Могу залезти в рассылки и выгребсти оттуда и других Тибетских учитилей и Кван Умовцев и Тхеравадинов. Только к чему это все?




> Гоенковцы везде работают по такой схеме, на голом энтузиазме. Такова особенность развития их системы, на которой постоянно настаивает Гоенка. Да, по меркам Израиля грандиозно, но достаточно посмотреть на другие места, так вполне нормально оказывается. На Випассану, кстати, везде заранее записываются.


Про заранее- это я человека предупредил. Он ведь наверное в ближайшее время собирается ехать.
И да, в сопоставлении с другими центрами по миру, местный центр весьма достойный. Разве это плохо?
Вы давеча и полаточный Гоенковский центр прекрасным местом величали, а теперь он вдруг стал так себе.




> Сравнивать РФ и Израиль по количеству посещений будиийскими наставниками и монахами просто смешно (с такими далеко идущими выводами). Это показывает, что человек явно не в курсе того, кто и в каких количествах приезжает в РФ


Будте так любезны, сбавтьте обороты. 
Качество практики не кол-вом заезжих наставников измеряется. Многие центры существуют тут уже не первый десяток лет.
По мере надобности люди сами посещают наставников в которых они нуждаются. Никто не спорит о тех обьемах учителей, которые посещают Россию. Я лишь говорю, что в Израиле при всей его специфичности, Дхарма есть, с ней тут все в порядке и она доступна для любого заинтересованного.




> Про израильтян, которые могут, и россиян, которые не могут... Даже комментировать не буду.


А вот за это спасибо. Вы и тут весьма превратно меня истолковали.

----------

Alex (10.06.2013), Bob (10.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы же в 2011 в Израиле проживали?


В 2012-м дефакто.



> Парой постов ниже висит обьявление об очередном посещении Гарчена Ринпоче за 2011.
> Могу залезти в рассылки и выгребсти оттуда и других Тибетских учитилей и Кван Умовцев и Тхеравадинов. Только к чему это все?


Как к чему? Будет интересно посмотреть: сколько тибетских и кванумовских наставников мы пропустили в 2012-м. Была же такая уникальная возможность.




> Про заранее- это я человека предупредил. Он ведь наверное в ближайшее время собирается ехать.
> И да, в сопоставлении с другими центрами по миру, местный центр весьма достойный. Разве это плохо?
> Вы давеча и полаточный Гоенковский центр прекрасным местом величали, а теперь он вдруг стал так себе.


Я не говорю, что это плохо. Просто мне и палаточный гоенковский центр будет хорош, и хоромы с медитационной ступой, и арендованный детский сад.




> Будте так любезны, сбавтьте обороты. 
> Качество практики не кол-вом заезжих наставников измеряется. Многие центры существуют тут уже не первый десяток лет.
> По мере надобности люди сами посещают наставников в которых они нуждаются. Никто не спорит о тех обьемах учителей, которые посещают Россию. Я лишь говорю, что в Израиле при всей его специфичности, Дхарма есть, с ней тут все в порядке и она доступна для любого заинтересованного.


"Узнаю брата Колю" (с). 

Сначала рассказать о "косяках буддийских учителей в Эрец" в сравнении с РФ(!) Когда же удивляются такому, попросить сбавить обороты и начать рассуждать о качестве практики.

----------

Аньезка (10.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я сам из Сибири в прошлом. Хакасия, Заполярный круг, Красноярск. Круг знакомых весьма обширен. Из них некоторые выезжали в Турцию, Египет, Таиланд. И это для людей событие.


Кхм... А я в прошлом из Москвы и Санкт-Петербурга... Про Москву мы говорить не будем, в которой скидочный билет до Нью-Йорка в оба конца 400 баксов (а в Европу и того меньше). Просто некоторые мои питерские однокашники имеют... дачи в Финляндии. А существенная часть Питера так просто ездит на шоппинг по выходным в эту европейскую страну.

И да, поездка в Турцию для них была бы событием. После отдыха на даче.




> Для израильтянина же выезд зарубеж обыденность, а наличие израильского паспорта еще и безвизовый въезд в гораздо большее кол-во стран.


Есть такая штука, называется "шенгенская виза". Получить её иногда сложно, иногда просто. Но при ее наличии никаких проблем нет. Вы как то путаете удобство въезда и саму возможность въезда.

З.Ы. В Австралию израильтяне заезжают на тех же визовых основаниях, как и россияне.




> Огормадный процент молодежи после армии едут в трип на полгода-год в Азию, Южную Америку, НЗ-Австралию. Тут это в порядке вещей. Российские дембеля к сожалению подобным похвастать не могут.


За это только надо заплатить обязательными 3-я годами в ботинках.

----------

Аньезка (10.06.2013), Эделизи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> В 2012-м дефакто.


Что-то я запутался, вы же уже не в Израиле? И на новом месте около полугода верно? Минус еще полтора года, вот вам и середина 2011. Но это не мое дело конечно.



> Как к чему? Будет интересно посмотреть: сколько тибетских и кванумовских наставников мы пропустили в 2012-м. Была же такая уникальная возможность..


Не лукавьте. У вас все ок с возможностью практиковать. 



> "Узнаю брата Колю" (с). 
> Сначала рассказать о "косяках буддийских учителей в Эрец" в сравнении с РФ(!) Когда же удивляются такому, попросить сбавить обороты и начать рассуждать о качестве практики.


Kосяки не в смысле, что они косячат, а в смысле, что они тут косяками водятся? И где я такое писал? Вот опять домысливаете.
Я и говорю сбавляйте, сбавляйте :Smilie:

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Кхм... А я в прошлом из Москвы и Санкт-Петербурга... Про Москву мы говорить не будем, в которой скидочный билет до Нью-Йорка в оба конца 400 баксов (а в Европу и того меньше). Просто некоторые мои питерские однокашники имеют... дачи в Финляндии. А существенная часть Питера так просто ездит на шоппинг по выходным в эту европейскую страну.
> 
> И да, поездка в Турцию для них была бы событием. После отдыха на даче.
> 
> 
> Есть такая штука, называется "шенгенская виза". Получить её иногда сложно, иногда просто. Но при ее наличии никаких проблем нет. Вы как то путаете удобство въезда и саму возможность въезда.
> 
> З.Ы. В Австралию израильтяне заезжают на тех же визовых основаниях, как и россияне.
> 
> ...


Не все служат по три года. А в России служат, но не едут. 
Москва и Питер это конечно вся Россия, известный факт :Smilie:  И у большей части населения есть описсаные вами возможности.

----------


## Шенпен

> В 2012-м дефакто.
> 
> Как к чему? Будет интересно посмотреть: сколько тибетских и кванумовских наставников мы пропустили в 2012-м. Была же такая уникальная возможность.


Ну вот есть организация " друзья Дхармы".Как я понимаю - это израильский ФПМТ.Туда постоянно несколько раз в год приезжают учителя.
Вот их архив.

----------

Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что-то я запутался, вы же уже не в Израиле? И на новом месте около полугода верно? Минус еще полтора года, вот вам и середина 2011. Но это не мое дело конечно.


Въезд: 24 ноября 2011
Выезд: 12 декабря 2012-го.




> Не лукавьте. У вас все ок с возможностью практиковать.


Практиковать - да, послушать учение вживую (хотя бы как в российских реалиях Москвы) - нет.




> Kосяки не в смысле, что они косячат, а в смысле, что они тут косяками водятся? И где я такое писал? Вот опять домысливаете.
> Я и говорю сбавляйте, сбавляйте


 Косяки - в смысле устойчивые группы, поток. 
"рыба шла косяками" (с)
...
_ Если в пропорциональном соотношении на кол-во населения сравнивать, да еще с учетом того, что это исторически не буддийский регион (и вообще как целевая аудитория для прозелетической деятельности бесперспективен), может оказаться, что и получше чем в России_

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не все служат по три года. А в России служат, но не едут. 
> Москва и Питер это конечно вся Россия, известный факт И у большей части населения есть описсаные вами возможности.


Таджик/узбек/туркмен/украинец, которому очень надо, может приехать и работать в Москве/Подмосковье/Питере. А сибиряку/хакасцу это западло. ) "Потому что Масква - не Россия" (с)

P.S. Я исходно тоже не из этих городов. Мне как то все равно было, что "Москва не Россия/ Нью Йорк не Америка".

----------


## Miruka Ze

> _ Если в пропорциональном соотношении на кол-во населения сравнивать, да еще с учетом того, что это исторически не буддийский регион (и вообще как целевая аудитория для прозелетической деятельности бесперспективен), может оказаться, что и получше чем в России_


Про учитилей в данном предложении как вы наверное уже заметили ни слова нет. И понимать его нужно было в общем русле текста. В контексте того, что с буддизмом все в порядке и для гипотетического жителя израильской перефирии ближайший дхарма-центр доступнее, чем для провинциального жителя России, потому как територия меньше. Иванта? Или это я так сумбурно изъясняюсь?

----------


## Miruka Ze

> А сибиряку/хакасцу это западло. )


Это вы верно подметили! Хотя конечно в последнее время подвижки есть.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Про учитилей в данном предложении как вы наверное уже заметили ни слова нет. И понимать его нужно было в общем русле текста. В контексте того, что с буддизмом все в порядке и для гипотетического жителя израильской перефирии ближайший дхарма-центр доступнее, чем для провинциального жителя России, потому как територия меньше. Иванта? Или это я так сумбурно изъясняюсь?


Да не вопрос, если не вдаваться в подробности с тем... кого слушать и как часто. 

- Буддист?
- Буддист!
- Вот тебе ФПТМ.
- Э, но мне бы нигмапы...
- Не вопрос, через год приедет Чоки Нима.
- А в течение года нигмапы не будет?
- Чемодан-вокзал-Италия, у тебя для этого даркон есть. И не забудь, что среднестатистический житель Сибири не имеет таких возможностей!

----------

Аньезка (10.06.2013)

----------


## Alex

Ой вэй Готеню. Шо тут за безбрежный флуд в ответ на простой и понятный вопрос топикстартера? Ну таки прямо русскоязычный сегмент изранета, зол Гот опхитн.

----------


## Шенпен

> Ой вэй Готеню. Шо тут за безбрежный флуд в ответ на простой и понятный вопрос топикстартера? Ну таки прямо русскоязычный сегмент изранета, зол Гот опхитн.


Ну нету в Израиле буддийских храмов. НЕ - ТУ.
Бахайский - есть.

----------

Alex (10.06.2013), PampKin Head (10.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

В бахайский - до обеда.

----------


## Аньезка

Это ж надо так завестись на то, что сказали, что в России может быть что-то лучше, чем в Израиле. Может-может, смиритесь(

----------

Кузьмич (13.06.2013), Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2013), Эделизи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Ну нету в Израиле буддийских храмов. НЕ - ТУ.
> Бахайский - есть.


По моему скромному мнению, самое аутентичное и колоритное религиозное сооружение в Израиле (в Палестинской автономии, если быть точным) -  это Мар-саба. 


К слову, со мной там произошел забавный случай.
В общей суматохе, чтобы быть впущенным в монастырь, мне пришлось соврать монаху, что я православный христианин.
Но позднее не выдержав мук совести, я отозвал его в сторонку и признался, что я ему солгал и на самом деле исповедую буддизм.
На что он ответил, что это не суть важно, главное искренне следовать выбранному пути и слушать свое сердце :Smilie: 

_Кому интересно, рекомендую к прочтению статью о гораздо более курьезном проишествии из истории этого монастыря._

----------

Alex (11.06.2013), PampKin Head (11.06.2013), Vladiimir (11.06.2013), Кузьмич (13.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2013)

----------


## Alex

Еще Мар Жиржис в Вади Кельт и Дейр Курунталь над Иерихоном.

----------

Miruka Ze (11.06.2013)

----------


## Нар

Спасибо за ответы. Вылетаю, уже, в это воскресение - с 16 по 23 июня. Сама я из Баку, Азербайджан.
Всех благ)

----------

Эделизи (12.06.2013)

----------

